# Casten



## Windows10 (4. Jun 2016)

Wie kann man einen String zum Beispiel auf ein Fach casten?
Fach ist in einer Enumerationstyp-Klasse definiert worden.
Der Enumerationstyp:

```
public enum Fach
{
    PROGRAMMIEREN, ENGLISCH, MATHEMATIK, GW, RW, BO, RELIGION,LEIBESÜBUNGEN, CHEMIE
}
```
Der Code, mit der casten-Frage:

```
private Fach[] unterrichtsfaecher()
    {
        int size=size();
        unterrichtsfaecher=new Fach[size];
        for(int i=0;i< unterrichtsfaecher.length;i++)
        {
            Out.println("Welches Fach unterrichten Sie?");
            String a=In.readString();
        }
        return unterrichtsfaecher;
    }
```

Wie kann ich (siehe Methode unterrichtsfaecher()) den angelegten String a auf ein Fach casten (siehe Klasse enum Fach) casten?


----------



## tommysenf (4. Jun 2016)

http://www.java-forum.org/thema/casten.173313/


----------

